# I can't stand this cold!!!



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So this past summer we had record breaking heat waves near temps of 107. This is not the desert folks, this is Washington state!

Well, this morning when I was defrosting my car the temp was 16 friggin degrees! I can't stand this! It's too cold! 

I apparently didn't follow proper defrosting protocol either because now I have a giant crack on my windshield that looks like a smiley face and it's spreading - 

Okay, just had to rant. I am going to go snuggle on the couch with the dogs now!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i also hate the cold.
YUCK.

im sorry bout your car!!!! that really sucks!


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Come to Chitown - 2 degrees with a 20 BELOW wind chill !!!!! It is brutal. The worst part is walking the dogs and they get ice balls between their toes . Have to get mushers grease.


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

come to fl its 85. 
and down her if ur windsheild cracks ur insurance should take care of it with no cost to u


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I know,i hate the cold!Winter is the season I dislike the most.I grew up and lived in Orlando,Fl up until 5 years ago,and I'm still not used to the cold yet.

Is there anyway to say that while you were driving a pebble or rock came up and hit your windshield and cracked it so your insurance company will pay for it?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am not worried about getting the windshield replaced, that will happen eventually. I was just complaining, hehe. 

I love winter for the holidays but not for the cold. And for cryin out loud, if it's going to be this cold could it at least snow?!?!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I live in cali now, but am from washington I remember cold winters there. my mom was just telling me she hit 7 degrees and lives in graham. Cali is even gettin cold the other morning it was 19 here. We dont get that cold. Brrrrrrrrrrrr and I agree if it has to be this cold it should friggin snow.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats the roblem it can not snow when it gets too cold. It is really cold here too. I don't know what is wrong this year but my house is cold too...grrrrrrr. I plan to do more winterizing today. 

Just heard the weather we are at -9 with -30 with the wind chill. BRRRRRRRR


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I hate the cold too. It gets cold here (to me) 40 degrees but still, I like 80+ 100+. One of the reasons I enjoyed so much living in the Sahara was the heat....ok not so much at 140 hot but you get the point!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I heard it snowed in Sacramento! What the heck is up with that?!?!


----------



## Venom (Oct 5, 2009)

I like cold.
I hate heat.


----------

